# North Yorkshire



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Can I get a brewed coffee en route from Ilkley to Rosedale Abbey? Hopefully without the need to go in to the centres of York or Harrogate! I'm not hopeful having scoured the internet!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That depends... Did you bring hot water and brewing kit?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Missy said:


> That depends... Did you bring hot water and brewing kit?


I always bring my kit with me! Just fancy stopping off & letting somebody else brew for me!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I suspect there is no shortage of hot chocolate and cake, which is now my go to when out. It's more the land of old ladies on drives out than serious coffee drinkers.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Missy said:


> I suspect there is no shortage of hot chocolate and cake, which is now my go to when out. It's more the land of old ladies on drives out than serious coffee drinkers.


I know, just as I thought. Unless I take a detour to Roost in Malton or stop early in Harrogate.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Are you going through thirsk? If you are Olivia's is probably your best hope, I believe they use rountons (the ones near me do) but they dont do any brewed beyond "a filter coffee".


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes, Thirsk, then Sutton Bank. Thanks Missy, will give them a try.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Ooh, it says "permanently closed" on the internet now!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

How curious. I know the one I use in Hurworth became locally owned, but didn't know other ones had closed, and haven't noticed when I've driven past, though it's been a couple of months since I drove that way.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Missy said:


> How curious. I know the one I use in Hurworth became locally owned, but didn't know other ones had closed, and haven't noticed when I've driven past, though it's been a couple of months since I drove that way.


ah well. A Keepcup travel brew awaits.


----------

